# TROUT, TROUT, More TROUT & REDFISH



## Capt. Gary Francis (Mar 29, 2012)

:texasflag San Luis Pass 6-27-12 STACY, LEE & RON using live shrimp fishing with Capt. Gary Francis,
30 SPECKLED TROUT & 27.5" RED FISH at cleaning table before 10AM.


----------

